# Steve's Music customer service...



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone has ordered from Steve's Music online? I recently have and the experience has been less then good.

I ordered a Eminence 12" Red Fang speaker, if you look up Eminence or Celestion they only have 12" speakers on Steve's website. I ordered on the 17th and because my mail lady is lazy I had to pick it up from the post office on the morning of the 24th. As soon as I read the invoice I knew something was wrong because on the invoice it said 10" Red Fang, so I opened the box and confirmed it was a 10" speaker and not the 12" that I ordered.

I have been sending them e-mails since the 24th with no response, yesterday I sent them a fax with a letter and a copy of my online transaction specifying a 12" speaker, a copy of the invoice stating a 10" speaker and then pictures of the box labeled as Red Fang 10 and a picture of the speaker being measured at 10" all with Steve's shipping box in the frame.

I think if I don't hear anything by the end of the day I may have to contact Master Card and have them retract the payment. Because the least they could do is say sorry we are busy with the holidays right now but we will look into it for you. But instead I get the feeling they are trying to stick me with a speaker that is useless to me.

Do you think I should contact Eminence directly to see if they can help?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cort Strummer said:


> Hey I was just wondering if anyone has ordered from Steve's Music online? I recently have and the experience has been less then good.
> 
> I ordered a Eminence 12" Red Fang speaker, if you look up Eminence or Celestion they only have 12" speakers on Steve's website. I ordered on the 17th and because my mail lady is lazy I had to pick it up from the post office on the morning of the 24th. As soon as I read the invoice I knew something was wrong because on the invoice it said 10" Red Fang, so I opened the box and confirmed it was a 10" speaker and not the 12" that I ordered.
> 
> ...


I think you need to give this one a day or two. I cant believe they would intentially send you the wrong sized speaker and expect that you would just keep it and not try and return it. Just makes no sense. Given the fact that they were down onm the 25th and most likely buried on the 26th and today is the 28th,I would cut them a little slack, not a lot but a little. If you do not get an answer by tomorrow night then you might say they are ignoring you. But I have a feeling you will get a response before then.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nah, I wouldn't bother with Mastercard yet. I'm sure Steve's will take care of it (even though I don't really like the store).

Have you tried calling the actual Toronto store yet? It's possible whoever the emails are going to is on vacation and hasn't seen your emails yet. It might be that the bricks and mortar store and the online store are separate entities, but you never know. Maybe a manager at the store can help you out.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

the package says that it came from the Montreal store, so I dont really want to risk getting the run around on the phone while paying long-distance fees. 

Yeah that is true, I will give them some more time.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a bad time of year to do business with just about anybody. As stated above take a few more days, and then call directly. I have found that speaking with someone directly is much more likely to result in a good outcome than an email. People may (or may not) be surprised to learn how few businesses have any kind of decent email response times (and often, some junior position person who answers them, and has no real vested interest in your problem).
If Steve's can't help, then I would try the manufacturer. I'm almost positive that they would want you to get the product you ordered, and will happily do so.
I'm sure it is frustrating to receive the wrong speaker size--you were probably chomping at the bit to use it--but as I said the holiday season is not a good time to find anyone around...

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, www.loudspeakers.ca would be a surefire choice in my opinion. Maybe next time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

This time of year is an absolute zoo in retail whether in person or online.
Stores often don't take returns/exchanges until after New Year's because it's so busy.
You've contacted Steve's via email and they may not see the email for another day or 2 yet. It isn't an intentional snub. They'll get back to you when they read that they screwed up the order.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Same scenario, I ordered guitar parts from a supplier (in Deleware) this past summer and the wrong parts got shipped.

E-mails were ignored for more than a month and the supplier's voice-mail was plugged so I couldn't leave a phone message. I'm convinced they were hoping I would just forget the whole thing and go away quietly.

My wife suggested contacting the Deleware Better Business Bureau.

This apparently got their attention. I received an e-mail reply within a week and was eventually given a paypal credit for the original cost of the item. 

I got stiffed for the return shipping charges though (even though the error was not mine) so I requested that the Deleware BBB office keep my complaint on file for the benefit of other would-be consumers.

Sounds like provincial and/or state BBB offices may carry some clout if you are an unsatisfied customer.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

boomer said:


> It's a bad time of year to do business with just about anybody. As stated above take a few more days, and then call directly. I have found that speaking with someone directly is much more likely to result in a good outcome than an email. People may (or may not) be surprised to learn how few businesses have any kind of decent email response times (and often, some junior position person who answers them, and has no real vested interest in your problem).
> If Steve's can't help, then I would try the manufacturer. I'm almost positive that they would want you to get the product you ordered, and will happily do so.
> I'm sure it is frustrating to receive the wrong speaker size--you were probably chomping at the bit to use it--but as I said the holiday season is not a good time to find anyone around...
> 
> Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


Well I was playing for family on the weekend at the Christmas get together and I have a New Years eve gig, so I was hoping to have it broken in by then. So on the 24th when I got the parcel and realised it was wrong I ran to L&M (even though I hate dealing with them) and got lucky because they had one.

Now this one that Steve's owes me I will just throw in my 1x12 cab, but I think this will be my last time ordering parts online.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered a Celestion Vintage 30 from the website this fall, no problem whatsoever. I emailed them this summer for a quote on a guitar and I received a quick response.

Problably just xmas slow downs.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

the_fender_guy said:


> This time of year is an absolute zoo in retail whether in person or online.
> Stores often don't take returns/exchanges until after New Year's because it's so busy.
> You've contacted Steve's via email and they may not see the email for another day or 2 yet. It isn't an intentional snub. They'll get back to you when they read that they screwed up the order.


I also sent them a fax so they should have something in paper too. I appreciate the hustle to get it out before Christmas but it is annoying to see a mistake like that.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

zurn said:


> I ordered a Celestion Vintage 30 from the website this fall, no problem whatsoever. I emailed them this summer for a quote on a guitar and I received a quick response.
> 
> Problably just xmas slow downs.


I hope so, because I can stop thinking that they don't want to admit they made a mistake since they did send the right model of speaker.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is the e-mail I just got back from Steve's Music:

"Hello Chris,
My managers brought this situation to me on Monday. It seems as though there was some sort of miscommunication when we put this product up on our website. It seems as though the only Red Fang we have in our system is the 10” version. We wouldn’t be able to exchange this for you unless you picked an entirely different 12” speaker. If you would like to send it back for a refund we would be pleased to do so. I apologize for the inconvenience."

I wonder where they get their internet listings from if it is not their system...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cort Strummer said:


> Here is the e-mail I just got back from Steve's Music:
> 
> "Hello Chris,
> My managers brought this situation to me on Monday. It seems as though there was some sort of miscommunication when we put this product up on our website. It seems as though the only Red Fang we have in our system is the 10” version. We wouldn’t be able to exchange this for you unless you picked an entirely different 12” speaker. If you would like to send it back for a refund we would be pleased to do so. I apologize for the inconvenience."
> ...


Sounds legit to me. A pain in the butt for you but most likely an honest mistake on their part.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah I know, cant get mad. 

I requested a list of 12" speakers from him since the website cant be trusted lol then I will decide on replacement or refund.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sounds legit to me. A pain in the butt for you but most likely an honest mistake on their part.


At some point honest mistakes add up to carelessness. Careless is not the attitude you want to show to potential customers.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

that is true, also I dont know why they dont have both a 10" and 12"... I pick one up and L&M and really love it, I was looking forward to having two. I might just got for a refund and order another one through L&M.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Cort Strummer said:


> that is true, also I dont know why they dont have both a 10" and 12"... I pick one up and L&M and really love it, I was looking forward to having two. I might just got for a refund and order another one through L&M.


I'm surprised they offered you a refund. I'd take it before they change their mind.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Well, www.loudspeakers.ca would be a surefire choice in my opinion. Maybe next time.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


When dealing with Eminence speakers, definitely the way to go. They are great to deal with.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder how much business Steve's will lose over this and loudspeakers.ca will gain.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I wonder how much business Steve's will lose over this and loudspeakers.ca will gain.


really not a lot because speakers are a small aspect of guitar\music retail.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

My experience with Steves has always been good. Mistakes do happen. At least they have offerred you a refund or an opportunity to bump up to a 12" alternative. Many stores would only give you a credit, even if it is their fault.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I wonder how much business Steve's will lose over this and loudspeakers.ca will gain.


A lot of people know nothing about buying gear outside of a music store. For people who search out advice on a forum like this it would affect a purchase, but not as much for the general shopper.

Plus their refund offer was more than fair. It's a mistake, but they are offering to fix it. So it's hard to knock them too much based on this thread.

I haven't been inside a music store (other than visiting my buddy's local store to hang out, get strings etc to support him) in over a year.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll chip in a positive review for Steve's online. I bought a digital piano from them a couple of years ago. They were absolutely great to deal with. The online people are located in Montreal, and they actually offered me pricing and service better than anyone (including their own store in Toronto). They matched the store price, taxes included, and gave me free shipping. I had the piano two days after I ordered it.

They always got back to me quick, and even followed up afterwards to make sure I was happy.

Sounds like they made a mistake in this case, and (as quick as they could) tried to make it right for you. It sucks, but it happens. Good customer service can only be evaluated when things go wrong - in this case I'm relatively impressed. In today's world of online sales, I don't expect a retailer to simply and immediately acknowledge a mistake and offer a full refund.

Under the circumstances, that's good customer service. Better service would have been if they didn't make the mistake in the first place - I'm certainly not trying to excuse them for that.

--- D


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Duster said:


> I'll chip in a positive review for Steve's online. I bought a digital piano from them a couple of years ago. They were absolutely great to deal with. The online people are located in Montreal, and they actually offered me pricing and service better than anyone (including their own store in Toronto). They matched the store price, taxes included, and gave me free shipping. I had the piano two days after I ordered it.
> 
> They always got back to me quick, and even followed up afterwards to make sure I was happy.
> 
> ...


Actually besides that e-mail were they offered me a refund or picking a different speaker I haven't heard back from them. I have sent them a few e-mails now; asking what 12" speaker they did have. Then I sent another one saying I would like the 12" Governor then I sent another e-mail to about items to make up the difference between the 2 speakers... Still haven't heard anything so mailed the parcel back yesterday with a note to just give me a full refund and a e-mail with the tracking number.

So with my experience I will not order anything from them again, I dont know if they are sour because they messed up or what. But if anything I will just be dealing with them in person downtown, but since I have many more options then going downtown that probably wont happen.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> Actually besides that e-mail were they offered me a refund or picking a different speaker I haven't heard back from them. I have sent them a few e-mails now; asking what 12" speaker they did have. Then I sent another one saying I would like the 12" Governor then I sent another e-mail to about items to make up the difference between the 2 speakers... Still haven't heard anything so mailed the parcel back yesterday with a note to just give me a full refund and a e-mail with the tracking number.
> 
> So with my experience I will not order anything from them again, I dont know if they are sour because they messed up or what. But if anything I will just be dealing with them in person downtown, but since I have many more options then going downtown that probably wont happen.


If I were you, I'd send them another email with a link to this thread to draw their attention to the fact that there's been some negative discussion of them in at least one Canadian music community. 

AFTER you get your refund, of course.

I hate mediocrity in retail. I had thought Steve's online was a good operation, because of my experience with them. I guess they have some problems with being consistently good....

--- D


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

well I guess they got the parcel today because I got an e-mail saying that they will have the refund taken care of. And Loudspeakers.ca has been contacted and as soon as the refund goes through I will order another Red Fang for my 112 cab.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

loudspeakers.ca are great to deal with. You will be happy with that choice.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Cort. On Line ordering is pretty great for a lot of items.

I second Mooh's opinion on where to order for speakers.
I bought my Eminence Red White & Blues from them. Very good price, quick delivery and you can get to speak to the owner.
www.loudspeakers.ca 

Benee


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Well they received the parcel on the 6th and I still havent received my refund.... I will wait to see next week before I contact MC...


----------



## fayebros (Jun 18, 2010)

I ordered a Fender Standard American Jazz bass 2 weeks ago on the Website. First thing that caught my attention was they just sent me an email with the order number then when i checked on the website the next day, the order status was "update". I checked the next day it was still in "Update", same thing for the day after and they took the money off my credit card within 24 hours after the purchase. So i called at the store to transfer me to the online orders department, got a voice mail, i left a message and asked them to call me back, never got a call back. I sent them emails, never got an answer. The next day i called about 10 times and got really pissed off , then i yelled at the girl and finnally she transfered me to someone. I explained him the situation, he said ohhh we couldn't complete your order because something were wrong with you home address it didn't match the one that's on your credit card. And the dude also said we tried to contact you but we couldn't reach you...I was like woooww this is strange i never got a call from you but anyway, is it possible that i come pick up the bass at the store in montreal then, he said well we don't have it available here but i can order it from Toronto and i will recieive it probably next friday. I was like okay finally i have an answer...but this was just the begining of my nightmare.
Next friday i woke up very happy, thinking they will call me to pick it up so i can enjoy the bass for the weekend...but nooooooooooo !!!!! they didn't call me ...So i called around 12 AM and got the guy and asked him if he recieved it yet ? he said not yet, he doesn't know why the Toronto dudes didn't send it because normally it takes only 4 days.Then he said as soon as i get it i will call you...So i was like okay...
But around 5PM i was like noway, this is too easy , let me call Toronto myself to see what's up with the Order. So when i called and talked to the guy who takes care of the orders, i was shocked, he said i do have the bass here in the store but i never got an order from Montreal. He said i will call them and see what's wrong with them because this is too bad...so i thanked him and everything then hangup. 
I was so shocked and angry that i called at the store in Montreal and asked to speak with the manager. I got one dude i explained him the situation, he told me there is another manager for the website departement...but i would suggest you to call the dude who took care of your order first and if you don't get a right answer you can contact his manager....so he gave me the manager's name and everything...
Today it's friday, i can't wait on Monday morning to show these Steve's agents what i'm all about....
These B#%*& they get your order and instead of taking care of it just just sit at the store , jerking off all day...But on monday they'll get this straight....
So my advice is whenever you buy an instrument , first don't even try to buy it online, go get it straight at the store if not wait until they get it then go buy it dat's it...
STEVE'S MUSIC HAS THE WORST ONLINE MUSIC STORE THAT I'VE EVER SEEN....
COSTUMER SERVICE QUALITY = ZERO
THEY DON"T CARE ABOUT BUYERS
PLEASE DON'T EVER BUY FROM THEIR WEBSITE, THIS IS NOT A JOKE
BUT IF YOU ARE CURIOUS YOU CAN GO AND TRY, THEN I'LL BE GLAD TO HEAR YOUR STORY

HOPE THIS WILL HELP OTHER PEOPLES.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like fun... I had to send a fax to the store manager to get my refund... worst online experience with a store hands down. it wouldnt be so bad if they just had one warehouse for this store but nooooo. they run all locations through their website.


----------

